# Kaua''i, HA Day Chartering/ Crewing



## MilesToGo (Mar 6, 2001)

*Kaua''''i, HA Day Chartering/ Crewing*

Am visiting Kaua''I from Colorado with a ladyfriend the last week in March. Would love to see the Na Pali coast from aboard a sailboat, but would prefer to avoid the ''sardine can'' tourist grind. Have some basic crewing experience aboard a 51'' Jenneau in Antigua/Barbuda, and multiple other boats in the Keys, Fiji, etc., although its been a while. Would be more than thrilled to pay comparable charter rates for a more intimate experience if anyone is interested. Thanks, Michael


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Kaua''''i, HA Day Chartering/ Crewing*

I am interested in the same thing you were and we are going to Kauai in a month. Did you find anything? How was it? Please forward any comments or suggestions to [email protected]

Thanks in advance!!


----------

